# MT Mentor



## puunui

Not that I wish to become one, but how does a member become a MT Mentor?


----------



## Josh Oakley

Usually they send you a pm with a dire threat of busted kneecaps if you decline.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Josh Oakley

Then for some reason you automatically become a butler for the other mentors. But the whips are applied lovingly.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## puunui

Josh Oakley said:


> Usually they send you a pm with a dire threat of busted kneecaps if you decline.



In that case, i don't have to worry because I don't think I will be getting any pm to become a mentor anytime soon.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Members with long term positive contributions, low generation of headache are the preference, with supporting members the usual choice due to helping support the site. Non-SM's are sometimes approached though as the financial support is a plus, but not a hard requirement.   Mentors are our first 'go-to' group when considering folks as moderators.


----------



## Carol

I apply Euler's Formula to show the deep relationship between Membership and Mentorship and pass the results on to Bob Hubbard and staff.


----------



## Josh Oakley

Carol, you might be oversimplifying things too much.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I think that just says they're loopy. LOL


----------



## Josh Oakley

Bob Hubbard said:


> I think that just says they're loopy. LOL



It's the beatings. And the alcohol. They have that effect.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carol

Josh Oakley said:


> It's the beatings. And the alcohol. They have that effect.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk




Both will continue *hic* until morale improves *hic*


----------



## shesulsa

:drinky:  Membership .. Mentor .. :cheers: .. sometimes mods .. greet noobs .. :whip: .. site knowledge .. 'puter savvy .. :drinkbeer.. be nice .. BRING VODKA!! :drink2tha



Carol said:


> I apply Euler's Formula to show the deep relationship between Membership and Mentorship and pass the results on to Bob Hubbard and staff.



It was my mathematics there would be no understanding ....


----------



## Dirty Dog

You have to send in 5 box tops from your martialtalk Puffs breakfast cereal. With 10, you get a Secret Decoder Ring.


----------



## Gnarlie

Dirty Dog said:


> You have to send in 5 box tops from your martialtalk Puffs breakfast cereal. With 10, you get a Secret Decoder Ring.



Genius


----------



## Steve

I've wondered myself.  Glad it's so scientific.


----------



## Guro Harold

When Bob comes to your door dressed like Morpheus, take the blue pill! 
View attachment $red-pill-or-blue-pill.jpg
J/K, the red one is fine!


----------



## Bill Mattocks

The judge told me it was this or thirty days in the hole.





[video=youtube_share;ZyKN8OzzO8s]http://youtu.be/ZyKN8OzzO8s[/video]


----------



## Sukerkin

Guro Harold said:


> When Bob comes to your door dressed like Morpheus, take the blue pill!



I took both and jumped to the Moderator Matrix for a while - but that was more reality than I could handle so I had Bob put me back in to the Mentor Pods :lol:


----------



## shesulsa

Hello Guro! Welcome.


----------

